# white Blackbird??



## alan g a (Feb 23, 2011)

​Hi guys,
I live pretty close to the good old British countryside and although I was born and raised in London, I am very familiar with the ways of the country. I worked on an arible farm for 7 years. There many things you see in the countryside that most town people don't even no exist, but there's are things that are so unusal that only a few are lucky enough to see. For example, over the last couple of years a Blackbird has visited my garden. 'Nothinng strange there then' I hear you say. You would, of course, be right, except that this Blackbird was different. It was just like any other Blackbird except that most of the top half of his body and part of his tail was white. I was wondering if anyone else has seen any usual but otherwise normal animals like this.

best wishes to all from Alan (alan g a)


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I think it's called leucism & it's a genetic mutation resulting in feathers (or skin, fur, etc) lacking pigment.

I've seen it on a crow before & have heard of a pure white blackbird being spotted on another forum I go on.


----------

